# questions



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

The very best thing I think that you can do is ask them if you can audit a class and maybe even a private training session. That will tell you everything that you need to know!


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

I can't speak to the puppy class, I think only Petco offers them here in Battle Creek, but I seem to think the cost was $125-$150 when I glanced at the brochure. As far as private classes, I looked into that once when I first brought my spoo home. He refused to do stairs. I pretty much choked on my Cheerios when I saw the quote. It was WAY outside my price range. 

As it turns out all I needed was a little sound advice from a friend and some confidence to resolve the fear on my own.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Those prices sounds about right. I like a class for young dogs for the social experience and if needed privates to teach special skills you might need for service work later. I would suggest searching the APDT site to find a private trainer in your area. I would also look for a trainer who is CPDT-KA certified. Auditing is a great idea too. A good trainer would certainly welcome that.


----------



## MamaJ. (Jan 3, 2015)

Thank you. She said her normal price for private classesis 60, but it is cheaper for service dog families. She has a son with autism so she understands autism and all that comes with it. We are meeting her and one of her trained dogs at the end of the month at our house for no fee. Then we are doing a private session at the mall with the same dog to see if a familiar dog with him helps my son out when in a crowded public area.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It sounds like you have found a good person who is willing to help you and your son with your concerns. I know I would offer to do a field trip like you are doing with Lily as the test dog if someone asked. That price is the same as the prevailing rate for private sessions in my area.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

I usually answer the email for the Diabetes Alert Dog Alliance (HOME - Diabetes Alert Dog Alliance). My boilerplate text usually includes references to these organizations people can use to look for trainers in their area if we don't have someone close to them.

• Association of Professional Dog Trainers (APDT) https://apdt.com/trainer‐search/
• International Association of Canine Professionals (IACP)
http://www.canineprofessionals.com/find‐a‐professional
• Certification Council for Professional Dog Trainers
Search for Professionals

We're a 501(c3) nonprofit, have no full-time staff, and don't sell or broker dogs. However, affiliate breeders and trainers who agree to abide by our code of ethics may be listed on the site. The executive director, Debby Kay, is an astonishing trainer who has developed a passion for training medical alert dogs. This was after training the first class of ATF explosives dogs and instructors, a proof of concept for the first accellerant detection dogs (she figured if she proved she could train a couple of old, fat Labradors to indicate on gasoline, then she could train any dog), the first toxic waste detection dog, and a bunch of other "firsts" I'm trying to get her to list.


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

What an amazing resource for people with special needs!


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

cmarrie said:


> What an amazing resource for people with special needs!


It's a pretty new group, and some of the emails that come in are just heartbreaking.

These alert dogs can be lifesavers for the T1 hypoglycemic-unaware, that is, the diabetics who cannot tell any more when their glucose drops too low, leaving them in real danger of ending up in a coma before they realize they're in trouble.


----------



## MamaJ. (Jan 3, 2015)

Thank you the first link for ABDT is what came up when I googled. The one I am looking at is listed on there.


----------



## MamaJ. (Jan 3, 2015)

Correction p not b


----------

